# What does your tortoise play with?



## Motara's Mom

I must admit I got this idea from maggie3fan this morning when she was talking about Bob playing with his ball and his bucket. BTW Maggie, me and my family LOVE Bob stories. The kids come home and ask if he has been up to anything lately. LOL

My Sulcata is only 3 months old and she doesn't really do more than sleep and graze. 

So I was wondering, what things or games do yout tortoises play or play with? Oh and what kind of tortoise do you have?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

Sully, the sulcata I recently sold, would push her red 'dodge-type' ball around the yard for hours on end...seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Motara's Mom

How cute! I wondered if they ever played like that.

I haven't given her anything to play with yet because when I first got her she would flip over a lot and I am still nervous about that.


----------



## Missy

Now I have to get Tank a ball. I will let you know if he plays with it


----------



## Motara's Mom

LOL Thanks. I am thinking about getting her a ball to play with while I am watching just to make sure. 

I LOVE Tank's new enclosure. What kind of succulents are hanging on the hide?


----------



## Yourlocalpoet

Esmerelda likes to kick a bright blue bucket around the garden and to my frustration she enjoys playing football with my plant pots!


----------



## Missy

Motara said:


> LOL Thanks. I am thinking about getting her a ball to play with while I am watching just to make sure.
> 
> I LOVE Tank's new enclosure. What kind of succulents are hanging on the hide?



Thanks it will do for the summer. It is Sedum I think it is Gold mound but cant remember for sure. Tank looks at it but has not tried it yet.


----------



## TortoisesRock!

I have a Russian tort, and he doesn't really play with anything but his food lol! He loves to sniff his occasional banana treat and he gets it rubbed all over his little face. Looks like he's giving himself a banana facial!


----------



## terryo

I have seen Pio roll a strawberry around and then use it like he uses his "love rock". Don't know if that's playing or not.


----------



## goodsmeagol

Anything and everything I put in their cages!
I plant a uhm plant... and he decides its good fun to rip it up.
I place a rock, and he decides to play with it and push it into everything else.
I make a fence, and he rips it down....
you get the idea.


----------



## DeanS

terryo said:


> I have seen Pio roll a strawberry around and then use it like he uses his "love rock". Don't know if that's playing or not.



LMAO!


----------



## Laura

are they 'playing' or trying to get that dang new thing or whatever. out of thier way or territory? 
Could it cause stress to continue to give them New things because We think they are bored? 
I guess it really just depends on the animal..


----------



## Tom

goodsmeagol said:


> Anything and everything I put in their cages!
> I plant a uhm plant... and he decides its good fun to rip it up.
> I place a rock, and he decides to play with it and push it into everything else.
> I make a fence, and he rips it down....
> you get the idea.



You MUST be referring to a sulcata. Ha Ha! Doesn't everyone want one... or six?


----------



## Yvonne G

Missy said:


> It is Sedum I think it is Gold mound but cant remember for sure. Tank looks at it but has not tried it yet.



Take a look at post #4 in this thread (not the 4th picture, but the 4th post):

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-14564.html

If this is what you have, its toxic.


----------

